# New arrival!



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

Today was the big day. And I took others advice and feel like he "we think" picked me. He is so outgoing and such an attention hound. Absolutely love his personality! So I figured I'd post some pics while hes napping. Now to give our new fid a proper name!

,


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Love his crest and your Angel fish lol.Are you gonna let his wings grow back? Your gonna have a great time with him around.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

So exciting!!! There's nothing like the feeling of bringing home a new bird :lol:

No name suggestions yet, but to make it easier in the long run, is he a confirmed cock? That would narrow down your choices


----------



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

Haha...that's my sons new fish Optimus Prime, he just bought it with his allowance money. I'm not sure abut his wings, my son and husband are always in and out. Kind of makes me nevous. What do you do? Nope its no confirmed, just her best guess. I'm making a list of names, probably give it a few day so I can find one that fits.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

AWWW Lovely! I wish you many years of love and cuddles together! 
The third photo reminds me so much of the first photo with my boy (although I thought he was a girl back then, hence the name "Emily").


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Yella1124 said:


> Haha...that's my sons new fish Optimus Prime, he just bought it with his allowance money. I'm not sure abut his wings, my son and husband are always in and out. Kind of makes me nevous. What do you do? Nope its no confirmed, just her best guess. I'm making a list of names, probably give it a few day so I can find one that fits.


Well if he loves u he wont want to fly away lol I have double doors at the front door but not at the back door all my birds are fully flighted but they wouldnt even think of flying out they already get outdoor time anyway wearing their harnesses and flightsuit.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

His little face is so cheeky and his do is just hilarious! Love him and I can see how he grabbed your heart


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Such a cutie! I love that crest! 




Brandon2k14 said:


> Well if he loves u he wont want to fly away lol I have double doors at the front door but not at the back door all my birds are fully flighted but they wouldnt even think of flying out they already get outdoor time anyway wearing their harnesses and flightsuit.


Even if they don't _want_ to fly away, there is a possibility of being startled and taking off, or any number of accidental ways they can get out. Always best to be overly cautious to be on the safe side, especially with a new fid, when you don't know how they react to things.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

TamaMoo said:


> Even if they don't _want_ to fly away, there is a possibility of being startled and taking off, or any number of accidental ways they can get out. Always best to be overly cautious to be on the safe side, especially with a new fid, when you don't know how they react to things.


I agree. Actually, Brandon, didn't you say that exactly this happened to Loki? (She was startled by noise and escaped for a night?)


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Brandon that is a ridiculous thing to say.

Congrats on your new baby, yella! DAT CREST!! What a little stunner <3


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Congratulations! He looks like a Disney villain in the second picture. And he is so handsome.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awww! Cute baby! Congrats :clap:


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

TamaMoo said:


> Such a cutie! I love that crest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em I know that it did happen to me just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Em I know that it did happen to me just a few weeks ago.





littletiel said:


> I agree. Actually, Brandon, didn't you say that exactly this happened to Loki? (She was startled by noise and escaped for a night?)


Yes she did.I know they can get startled I said if they wanna live with you they wouldnt wanna fly away but of course if they get startled they will its.I use the word almost everyday so I know when people ask me is that leash incase they fly away and I say no its for if they get scared and fly off because I know they wouldnt actually wanna fly.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Everybody always has something to say about my posts dont you mind your own business like always starting trouble.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Well if he loves u he wont want to fly away lol I have double doors at the front door but not at the back door all my birds are fully flighted but they wouldnt even think of flying out they already get outdoor time anyway wearing their harnesses and flightsuit.


That's not exactly the best advise, caution should ALWAYS be taken!! Didn't you just lose one of your a few weeks ago?? A bird can easily be spooked and fly out.


----------



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

Aww, thanks guys. I think he's pretty cute myself. Hahaha....you're right Crow, he does look like an evil villain. Lol, makes me love him even more! Right now the only place he wants to be is on my shoulder, and thats just fine with me. As far as his wings go, we will cross that bridge when we get there. Most likely I'll stand on the side of caution and have them done. But for now im just enjoying getting to know him. Thank everyone for you imput.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Everybody always has something to say about my posts dont you mind your own business like always starting trouble.


Correcting bad advise is not causing trouble, but calling people names is! These are public forums and as such are everyone business , not just yours.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Everybody keep asking didnt that happen to Loki when I already said it did read through the thread.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> That's not exactly the best advise, caution should ALWAYS be taken!! Didn't you just lose one of your a few weeks ago?? A bird can easily be spooked and fly out.


Im not gonna answer you use your head read the thread and find out.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Correcting bad advise is not causing trouble, but calling people names is! These are public forums and as such are everyone business , not just yours.


It is causing trouble if your all ganging up on me asking me the same thing didnt you lose Loki I already bleeding said I did.And yous are basically disagreeing with me and making the birds new owner think its unsafe to keep the bird fully flighted they were born with wings for a reason to fly.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Now now, this is a very special time to Yella1124, so let's not hijack this thread. 

Birds are not domestic animals like cats and dogs. Even those animals can run away. It doesn't mean that they don't love you if they fly away. Sometimes instincts take over. Maybe they see a flock of wild birds take off in fright and they think there's danger and need to fly too. Or something scares them and they spook. 

Clipping is the owner's decision. There are reasons for and against it that they need to decide for themselves. I would advise to stop bickering and let's keep this thread in good spirits, getting new birds is an exciting, fun time!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

He is a beautiful bird, the white ticking means he is split pied! Clipping is a personal choice based on you, your bird and your situation. If you beside to clip do not let people make you feel guilty about it. I have both fully flighted and clipped birds at the moment. It all depends on how things go when feathers grow back if the clipped birds will remain clipped or flighted. Even a bonded tame bird can become spooked and fly out the door/window etc... Fully flighted is best for our little buddies however being clipped is not a bad thing if it keeps them safe. I read parrot911 all the time and are just amazed at the birds who get lost... And it seems most of them are cockatiels.. One of my birds was rescued off the streets, sickly and starving days away from death. I searched but never found an owner.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I myself have clipped and flighted birds and ill see how Rio gets on when they grow back if hes ok ill let him keep his wings and I clipped Rio myself.Its your decision if you wanna clip or not but dont clip if its just because you dont wanna look after a flighted bird because they were born with wings for a reason so just clip if its because the bird has problems flying and is getting hurt.Also just to mention even clipped birds can fly out an open door.Im sure everything is going well for your new bird you will learn a lot here too just dont let me people make decisions for you.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Now now, this is a very special time to Yella1124, so let's not hijack this thread.
> 
> Birds are not domestic animals like cats and dogs. Even those animals can run away. It doesn't mean that they don't love you if they fly away. Sometimes instincts take over. Maybe they see a flock of wild birds take off in fright and they think there's danger and need to fly too. Or something scares them and they spook.
> 
> Clipping is the owner's decision. There are reasons for and against it that they need to decide for themselves. I would advise to stop bickering and let's keep this thread in good spirits, getting new birds is an exciting, fun time!


Exactly my point


----------



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you ParrolettsRock, his breeder did say he was spilt pied Dominant Silver. But whatever he is we are hooked. Him and my son are already playing and getting along nicely. Its so funny to see him grab one of his army men, and take off with it..lol He's sure a spunky little fellow.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Yella1124 said:


> Thank you ParrolettsRock, his breeder did say he was spilt pied Dominant Silver. But whatever he is we are hooked. Him and my son are already playing and getting along nicely. Its so funny to see him grab one of his army men, and take off with it..lol He's sure a spunky little fellow.


Love the pix of your son with the tiel... (Does he have a name? If so I must of missed it) sweet tame tiels make awesome pets for children who are taught gentleness and respect... They not only have a funny buddy, but learn so much about how to treat other creatures with kindness and compassion!


----------



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

I actually just finally decided on his name. We are going to call him Jarvis!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I think it actually fits him pretty good


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

While a clipped bird can still make it out the door and possibly get swept up in a random gust of wind, if clipped correctly, it will not be able to FLY away as a fully flighted bird would. My clipped birds mostly just glide a short distance before they're grounded again and start running to wherever they're going lol. I have both clipped and flighted birds.

Jarvis definitely suits him! I can't wait to see more pictures as he grows <3


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww! Those pics with your son are adorable!  Sounds like Jarvis is settling in very well!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

shaenne said:


> While a clipped bird can still make it out the door and possibly get swept up in a random gust of wind, if clipped correctly, it will not be able to FLY away as a fully flighted bird would. My clipped birds mostly just glide a short distance before they're grounded again and start running to wherever they're going lol. I have both clipped and flighted birds.
> 
> Jarvis definitely suits him! I can't wait to see more pictures as he grows <3


Yeah like I said I have both flighted and clipped too and no need to quote everything I say I wasnt talking to you anyways.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

What a cutie  Thanks for posting pix... I love seeing other people's birds!


----------



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

Well thank you very much all. Jarvis has meaning to me and makes me think of my grandparents "its the road they lived on." And my husband and son like it because of iron man..lol. so its a win win. I decided to have them clipped this time for a few different reasons. I didnt want him to get home and freakout from new surroundings and hurt himself. We have a few big mirrors, 2 dogs and lots of windows. Jarvis can still fly up to me when hes close, and from his cage to me where I usually sit. So far so good. I appreciate everyone's input


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Yella, that's great! When I bring new birds home I generally clip them. Often once their wings grow back in I will leave them intact, at least for a while so that they can get some good flight time in. Depending on how big the risk is of the bird accidentally getting out I will then decide if I want to clip again. My most tame birds generally spend most of their time clipped, just because the risk of them accidentally getting out while trying to fly to a person near a door is quite high. It happened once before with a grey tiel I had at my old house. My husband let him out of his cage while I was at work and I didn't know, and when I got home, he tried to fly to me as soon as he saw me come through the door, and I scare really easily so I freaked out a little bit when this thing started flapping around my head lmao, and he got out the door. I was devastated. I tried for months to find him but nada. I'm hoping someone found him and gave him a loving home.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

shaenne said:


> Yella, that's great! When I bring new birds home I generally clip them. Often once their wings grow back in I will leave them intact, at least for a while so that they can get some good flight time in. Depending on how big the risk is of the bird accidentally getting out I will then decide if I want to clip again. My most tame birds generally spend most of their time clipped, just because the risk of them accidentally getting out while trying to fly to a person near a door is quite high. It happened once before with a grey tiel I had at my old house. My husband let him out of his cage while I was at work and I didn't know, and when I got home, he tried to fly to me as soon as he saw me come through the door, and I scare really easily so I freaked out a little bit when this thing started flapping around my head lmao, and he got out the door. I was devastated. I tried for months to find him but nada. I'm hoping someone found him and gave him a loving home.


 I hope so too, I see so many ads for lost birds... its really sad, I dont think most birds get home either from what I can see.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I live in a "finders keepers" kind of community, and unless by total fluke your bird is found by someone who will try to find its owners, its pretty much lost. There's a lot of kids around here too so if someone found a tame cockatiel, I doubt they'd even try to find where it came from.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I bought my boy with clipped wings. Then one day he suddenly took off while we were in the lounge room, which has huge windows. The huge windows scared him with the light and I was scared too because I was afraid he would hurt himself. Luckily he is very agile and always stopped at the right moment until he came down again.
I don't let him come out in that room any more though.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats on your new little fid! He looks so much like my Milo did when he came home. I love his long tail and that sweet crest  Can't wait to hear what you name him!
Edit: I just read you named him Jarvis- great name, it suits him


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Good name for the little bloke!


----------



## freckles (Oct 2, 2015)

Wahoo I found you! I'm so excited you found each other. Jarvis is beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

Lol.....so am I!! Thank you very much...I just love the little guy...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Love that name!!!

He's a cutie. Clipping is tough because while birds are meant to fly, sometimes allowing that in our homes is not always the safest. Everything is a hazard. A fan is a hazard. A door, a sink full of water, everything. I had birds that if they weren't clipped :cough cough:: Hershey ::cough cough: I couldn't handle them. She was a breeder bird and it didn't matter what I did, she never fully trusted us, even though her mate did. You will know what is right for your baby when the time comes.


----------



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

Ah...well thank you! That's exactly why I thought it was the best decision this time. My husband, little boy and dogs are in and out alot among other things. And with all the NEWS for him right now, I was afraid he'd freak and got hurt. Hehe....Cough cough poor Hershey..lol..she sounds like a spunky little girl


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O yea pure spunk. And so strong she can still fly even while clipped, it's just harder for her to do so! Definitely letting him adjust to the new stuff is a good idea. Once he gets it figured out you can go from there!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*new arrival*

Love your new little friend! He is so cute! I wish you many happy years together!


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Jarvis suits him perfectly. Excellent choice of name.


----------

